# Man sued neighbor for failure to make wife pregnant after 72 different ‘attempts’



## Bamby

Soupolos paid Maus $2,500 for the job and for three evenings a week for  the next six months, Maus tried desperately a total of 72 times to  impregnate Traute.

When Traute did not get pregnant after six months, Soupolos insisted  Maus go for a medical examination which revealed he was sterile as well.  Mau’s wife was then forced to confess Maus was not the real father of  her two kids.

In his defence, Maus said he did not ‘guarantee’ conception, but only that he would give a ‘honest’ shot at it.

http://temasektimes.wordpress.com/2...ke-wife-pregnant-after-72-different-attempts/


----------



## squerly

They do things a little differently over there don't they?  It should be noted that I'm available and will work for less....


----------



## Kane

After all, what are neighbors for?


----------



## mla2ofus

Oh oh, the mikman's in for some intense questioning!!
                                       Mike


----------



## JEV

I can ALMOST hear my wife agreeing for me to perform a "slip-da-dick-ta-me" three times a week for a paltry $2,500...NOT! That's not enough money for all the shoes and bags she would want in exchange for my happiness.


----------



## Doc

Truth is stranger than fiction.      If I were judge, from what we know he did give it his best efforts and did not guarantee pregnancy.   
Too funny.


----------



## Catavenger

That gives a  whole new meaning to "Love thine neighbor"


----------



## FrancSevin

As if there isn't enough things to worry about,,,but, getting sued
, I had not considered that.

That settles it.  No more "friendly help" for my neighbors.


----------



## Short bus

go for 73 this time without condoms.


----------



## TexasAirCooler

Catavenger said:


> That gives a  whole new meaning to "Love thine neighbor"


For sure!


----------



## Danang Sailor

The hottie in the picture is Laura Zuniga, a Mexican beauty contest winner.  She was busted in 2008 with her "boyfriend" and
six other guys in a van along with a small arsenal and $53,000 in US currency.  They entire group was accused of being involved
with drug smuggling.  She has never been married to anyone.

Can you say, "Hoax?"


----------

